# iptables rules for ssh



## Kevin Sharp (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey. 
I'm trying to set appropriate rule for SSH access to drop flood requests or brute force requests.
Here it is: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -m limit --limit 10/s --limit-burst 10000 -j ACCEPT
I.e.: Limit requests container size with 10000 packets with cleaning speed of 10 packets per second. This rule works good, until you open some file to edit on the remote node. The terminal starts to freeze noticeably.
Thanks.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 19, 2017)

Please ask on the forum for whatever Linux distribution it is you're using. Only FreeBSD is supported here.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2017)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

